# Security



## Jedibmom (Apr 5, 2009)

OK here is my problem would love some help! I have a 771XV alarm by Viper installed in my 2001 Expedition. It was unarmed before and sound system was stolen. I have replaced sound system and very important I arm it at all times. My remote is broken so I have obtained a replacement but owners manual does not tell you how to program remote. I am currently seperated I know the alarm was installed at Best Buy but they say I have to pay to reprogram remote and with scheduling won't be until a week from now. Being on a limited budget and facing the fact that current remote won't work would love to do it myself and save the $20-$50 but can not find instructions on this anywhere. Can you help me????


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they should reprogram it at no charge...push for a free programming, it takes them a second to do it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Click the link in my signature it may or may not help you........


----------

